# Story: The Water Park



## WG Story Drone (Nov 4, 2005)

*Both, WG:*_ Part One of a Three-Part Story about two couples in competition . . ._

*The Waterpark*

By Philled Up

*This story was updated and greatly expanded in May, 2007, and this version closed. The revised version is here. *

*Part One*​
*Freshman Year*

My freshman year in college was everything I had hoped it would be. I got good grades, made some friends and dated a lot of hot college girls. Actually, “dated” might not be the right term. I’ve got this thing about making commitments, so I really never had a steady girlfriend. A number of girls showed an interest in exclusive dating, but I just didn’t want to limit my options. Two of the girls I was most interested in, Carrie and Jessica, were also roommates, which made things more complicated.

Carrie, Jessica, my roommate Brian and me were all Pre-Law students, taking many of the same classes, going to many of the same parties, studying in the same library (which rarely happened) and eating at the same cafeteria (which we did too often). Because we all knew that we’d be seeing each other a lot during college, and the girls didn’t want a guy to get between them and ruin their friendship, we decided not to do the boyfriend-girlfriend thing with each other. However, that didn’t mean we couldn’t fool around.

Jessica and I hooked up the third week of school. She was my first college “experience.” She was a pretty, large breasted red-head. At 5’4” and a curvy 140lbs, she really filled out a pair of jeans. Her legs were soft, but firm. The sex was good. She told me that she had a thing for smart, funny, athletic men. At that time, I was a lean 145lbs on my 5’9” frame. 

I didn’t fool around with Jessica’s hot roommate, Carrie, until the second semester. I had my eye on Carrie since the first week of college. When I first saw her, I thought she had the most beautiful green eyes, but she was a little thinner than most of the girls I normally go out with. At 5’6” and an athletic 135lbs, she wasn’t skinny, but a little too thin for my tastes. Jessica had told me that Carrie joined the cross-country team in high school and ended up losing about 20 pounds. She also told me that neither she nor Carrie were getting much exercise due to our hectic course load. Carrie and I hooked up after a dorm party early second semester and I could definitely see that her roommate was right. Instead of a lean 135lbs, she was more like a slightly out of shape 145lbs. Still thin, but definitely softer.

Carrie wasn’t the only one putting on a few pounds. My roommate Brian and I were frequently meeting Jessica and Carrie at the cafeteria to study. Buffets are not the best places to study, if your goal is to stay in shape. That was becoming noticeable for each of us. Brian started the year at 5’10” and 170lbs, and by the end of the first semester had gained 10 pounds. Jessica and I had each gained 7 pounds, while Carrie had gained 10 pounds and was up to 145. 

After Carrie and I hooked up, it was a little awkward between Carrie and Jessica. Since they were good friends and I had already stated that I wasn’t going to exclusively date anyone my freshman year, we decided to make a deal with each other. And since we were pre-law students, we decided to form a written agreement. They decided that it was alright to fool around with me as much as they wanted, as long as I didn’t date anyone exclusively. The deal seemed to work for all of us and the girls no longer felt like they were betraying their roommate every time they hooked up with me. A win-win-win. 

*Summer Plans*

Summer break was approaching and I was having such a great time in college that I didn’t want go home. Carrie and Jessica felt the same way. Brian lived in town, so he was already home, essentially. So in late April, we started looking for jobs near campus that we thought we would like. I recommended that we work at the Wild Water World, the largest water park in the US. I knew that they were hiring for the summer and would like to get college kids to work there. Although it didn’t pay well, we would be able to ride all of the rides for free and get a 50% employee discount on food. Plus, they had the longest enclosed waterslide in the world, “The Tunnel,” nearly three quarters of a mile long. The best part was that two people could go down the slide together, as long as they were a combined 350lbs or less.

The idea of being in a hot, dark, wet environment for three minutes with either Carrie or Jessica laying on top of me sounded too good to be true. But I knew the only way I could get this to work would be if I could convince Brian to also work there. So, with a little convincing, I got Brian to go along with the water park idea. There would be two girls in bathing suits lying on top of him occasionally. I also made a commitment to him that I would go to the gym with him 4 days a week so we could get back in shape.

For Carrie and Jessica, their concerns were a little different. They wanted to share me as equally as possible. So, after some negotiation, we drafted a new contract for the water park and signed it.

1	We each commit to spending at least four days or evenings at the waterpark together and working the same shifts.
2	While at the waterpark our primary ride will be “The Tunnel.”
3	We will alternate partners for The Tunnel, opposite gender only, at every possible opportunity.
4	At no time will someone go down The Tunnel by themselves if it is possible to ride with someone else.
5	There will be no exclusive dating of anyone signing the contract while we are working at the waterpark.

It seemed to be an agreement that everyone could live with. Brian liked that he was guaranteed to go down the slide with one of the girls every time. The girls liked that they would be alternating turns with me and there was no exclusive dating. I liked that I would be able to fool around with two attractive young women all summer long. I wasn’t crazy about the agreement between Brian and myself to go to the gym and get back in shape, but I knew both Carrie and Jessica found me more attractive when I had my washboard abs. I told them that I found them more attractive with their new curves. To my delight, they each said that they didn’t mind the few extra pounds.

By the end of our freshman year we moved into new apartments and got ready for our new jobs to begin. We each got single apartments for the summer. With school out, housing was very cheap. Brian and I had started going to the gym everyday. Our first trip to the gym was shocking for both of us as we got up on the scale. I had gained 8 more pounds since winter break and was up to 160lbs. Brian had gained 7 more pounds and was up to 187lbs. I figured by working out four times a week and getting some additional “exercise” with Carrie or Jessica in the evenings, I should be able to drop my freshman 15 by the end of the summer.

After working out, I went out to lunch with Jessica and mentioned that I was now in the 160’s and Brian was near 190. She told me that she thought she was probably over 150lbs herself, but she hadn’t weighed herself since winter break. She also thought that Carrie probably now outweighed her. I pressed her a little about my weight and she said that she’d like to see me lose a couple of inches around the waist and gain some muscle. Then she turned the tables on me and asked what I thought about her body. I told her that she was hotter now than when we first met.

For the summer, both Carrie and Jessica decided to enjoy their freshman 15 and not worry about their weight. I told them that sounded like a very enjoyable plan. Because both girls were still a little self-conscious about wearing bathing suits in public, neither girl applied for life-guard or ride operator positions. However, around me, they had no such inhibitions about their bodies.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 4, 2005)

*New Jobs*

We started our new jobs at the waterpark near the end of May. We all worked the same shifts so that we could either enjoy the waterpark after work or on our shared days off. Brian and I were looking forward to working on our tans as lifeguards. The rides that we were watching have very little chance of anyone drowning, so there wasnt much pressure. Carrie got a job at the Fudge Shoppe and Jessica worked at the Ice Cream Palace. Since neither girl wanted to wear a bathing suit in public all day, or was on a diet, they both liked their jobs. 

We worked from 8:30-5:00 five days a week. After our first day, we decided to spend the night at waterpark. We had a big dinner at the park (50% off food for employees is a pretty good deal). Over dinner, both girls raved about their new jobs. Carrie loved to sample the fudge and Jessica got free ice cream and cookies. All that food didnt seem to affect their appetites during dinner or desert. Then we changed into our swim suits and headed toward The Tunnel.

Jessica was wearing a tight, one-piece bathing suit that was straining to hold her growing butt. Carrie decided to wear a bikini from high school. It was a little snug and really showed off her round breasts and little tummy. We approached the elevator that would take us up nearly 10 stories to the top of ride. The last time I rode The Tunnel, nine months ago, I fantasized about going down the ride with a hot, voluptuous woman. Neither girl was in the voluptuous class yet, but they were both approaching chubby.

When we got to the top, there was an operator there to instruct people on going down the ride, making sure people didnt go down too close together and checking so that each pair didnt exceed the 350lb limit. Jessica and I got weighed first. She was a little self-conscious about getting on the scale with me. We combined to weigh 310lbs, well within the limit. Next, Brian and Carrie got on the scale. 337lbs. Brian and I each lost 4 lbs since we started working out, so I was able to estimate that Jessica and Carrie were each up to 154 pounds.

The ride down with Jessica was fantastic. I laid down on the foam mat facing up while Jessica laid down on top of me. It wasnt long before she rolled over and we were face to face. We ravaged each others bodies and kissed the whole 3 minutes. Luckily the ride is enclosed so we didnt have to worry about children watching. About 30 seconds later, Brian and Carrie came down the slide together. Both enjoyed it, but not nearly as much as Jessica and I did. 

Next it was Carries turn to ride with me. We got on the scale for a combined 310lbs. Jessica and Brian combined for 337lbs. Carrie and I made out, but also talked more. She mentioned that she was worried that by working in the Fudge Shoppe, she might get fatter than Jessica, who was now technically overweight. I replied that because she is taller than Jessica by two inches and more athletic, that even if she weighed 15lbs more than Jessica, shed still be thinner. I also told her how hot she looked in that bikini. 

At the end of the first week, both girls really liked their new jobs and Brian and I were enjoying the Tunnel. Brian and I each lost one more pound that week, taking me down to 155lbs and Brian down to 182lbs. We made the decision to eat less of the fattening waterpark food. If the girls want to eat more of our shared deserts, well let them. He was a little concerned that if they gained too much weight, he wouldnt be able to ride with them. I told him that if he focused on losing weight, that wouldnt happen.

*Carries Plan*

At the beginning of the second week there was a new operator working the Tunnel. That meant that we would have to get weighed again. I was actually looking forward to that. Both girls commented on how Brian and I seemed to be gaining some muscle and getting a leaner. This time, Carrie and Brian went first. Their combined weight was 340lbs, 3lbs heavier than last time. Jessica and I combined for 312lbs, for a gain of 2lbs. That put Carrie up to 158lbs and Jessica up to 157lbs, while Brian and I were 182 and 155lbs respectively. Carrie and Jessica were now heavier than I was.

As much fudge as Ive eaten over the last week, I wouldve thought Id put on 10 pounds, Carrie told me, as we went down the Tunnel together. Not that it would be a bad thing if Brian and I weighed over 350lbs. Then Id get to ride with you all the time. I laughed awkwardly. Would you still find me attractive if I was 10 pounds heavier? she asked. 

Of course I would. I think youd be hot no matter what. Whether you are a hundred pounds or three hundred pounds, youd still be hot, I answered.

Really?

Well, maybe not one hundred pounds, I joked. She smiled mischievously. 

Throughout the next week, Carrie was noticeably eating more at our lunches and dinners and snacking on fudge throughout the day. Even Jessica, who had put on a few pounds since the start of the summer herself, couldnt help but notice. While Jessica and I were going down The Tunnel, she asked, Did you see how much she ate at dinner tonight? We ordered two bags of mini donuts and two funnel cakes for desert and she finished one and a half bags of donuts and a whole funnel cake. As much as I like being lighter than her, Im a little worried.

I hadnt really noticed, I lied. Im sure that once she starts getting used to her job and the routine, shell start to slow down. Plus, you and Carrie have both said that youd get in shape next fall.

Thats true. I guess its really none of my business.

To tell you the truth, its not her body I want to concentrate on right now, I said, caressing Jessicas soft, milky thighs, as we wound down The Tunnel. 

By the end of our third week at the waterpark, both girls were getting noticeably bigger. Jessica was no longer able to squeeze into her size 12 one piece bathing suit, opting for a more roomy size 16. Carrie was still wearing the little bikini she had on when we started our jobs. Only now, her soft flesh was engulfing the bands on her bikini bottoms. Her bikini top was straining to support her growing chest. She looked mesmerizing. 

While the girls were gaining weight, Brian and I were losing it. Brian was now down to 179lbs, while I dropped down to 153. My abs we starting to get their tone back and my arms and chest were much stronger. A new operator was working The Tunnel when Brian and I arrived at the top with the girls. This time I got weighed with Carrie, knowing that we werent even going to be close to 350. Our total weight was 322lbs, which put Carrie at 169lbs for a gain of 11lbs. Jessica and Brian combined for 338lbs, which meant that Jessica gained two pounds since our last weigh-in. 

As Carrie and I ventured down The Tunnel, she commented that she was starting to feel fat. I said, I would be the judge of that. I then spent the next three minutes trying to determine if she actually felt fat. Although I felt some fat on her curvy body, I told her that she felt soft, but not fat. We agreed to extend our little fat finding session in my bedroom later that evening. 

A few minutes later we all found ourselves at the top of The Tunnel once again to weigh ourselves. This time, it was Carries turn to get weighed with Brian. Their weight was a bit of a surprise for Brian and Jessica. Their combined weight was now 348lbs. They were still within the limits, but not by much. When Jessica and I rode down together, she expressed her concern. If she keeps eating like this, shell be able to ride with you exclusively all summer long. I think shes doing this intentionally.

I didnt disagree with her. According to our agreement, if Carrie was too heavy to ride with Brian, then Id always ride down with Carrie and Jessica would always be riding with Brian. Jessica said that she didnt mind riding with Brian, but shed rather be riding with me. Since this might be one of our last days on the Tunnel together, Jessica wanted to make the most of every ride. Who am I to argue with a hot, wet curvy girl who wants to fool around in a dark waterslide?

Our next opportunity to ride The Tunnel came a few days later. When we got to the top, Carrie insisted on getting weighed with Brian. I could tell by her growing little belly, that she wasnt going to be denied today. When they got on the scale it shot up to 352 pounds. Carrie was now 173lbs. Not really fat yet, but getting there. It looks like well be riding together, she said as she grabbed my hand and led me to the slide. Jessica was noticeably upset, while Brian actually seemed relieved.

Carrie and I had a great ride down. She was softer than ever. I caressed every inch of her smooth, milky skin as the warm water of the slide rushed past us. Carrie seemed to enjoy the additional attention I paid her as her soft little belly bounced against my semi-toned abs. By the time we reached the bottom, I had to spend an extra five minutes in the pool cooling down.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 4, 2005)

*Both, WG:*_ The contest continues. . ._

*The Waterpark*

By Philled Up

*Part Two*​
*Jessica’s Counter Plan*

Later that night, Jessica came over to my apartment. As soon as she arrived, she said, “I need to get something off my chest.”

“I know,” I replied. Then, without another word, I walked over to her and removed her bra.

“That wasn’t what I had in mind,” she laughed.

“My mistake,” I said, feigning remorse.

“That’s all right; it was going to come off any way, and it was a little tight…but that’s beside the point. I really don’t like all the time that you and Carrie are going to be spending on The Tunnel together. It just doesn’t seem fair,” Jessica whined.

“I miss our time in the Tunnel too, but we did sign an agreement. There’s not much we can do.” I said.

“I know. And as a future lawyer, I should have seen this coming. But now I feel like I’ve been outsmarted,” she groaned. “Especially now that you’re getting all toned and muscled, I want you while we’re at the waterpark too,” she said, leaning over to rub my stomach and chest. “I’ve been thinking of a way I can use the contract to my advantage and have you all to myself,” she said with a smirk.

“How?” I asked.

“I was thinking of putting on a few pounds, not that I haven’t already,” she replied, while patting her growing butt and sending small ripples of fat through her tight shorts.

“You do realize that even if you gain ten pounds or so, you’ll still only get me on the slide half the time?”

“Of course I do. What kind of a future Supreme Court Justice wouldn’t realize that? That’s just part of my plan. The second part will be to help Carrie gain so much weight that she can no longer ride The Tunnel with you.”

“How are you going to do that?” I asked, intrigued.

“I’ll need a little help from you, but based on how much fudge she’s been eating every day, it shouldn’t be too hard. You wouldn’t mind helping me, would you?” Jessica asked.

“If it means that we can spend more time together, sure. But how are you going to &#8216;fatten her up’ so that she won’t be able to ride with me?” I asked.

“Well, as you’ve noticed, she’s just about on pace as it is. What I’d like to do is have you tell her about my plan to gain weight. Also, you need to tell her that my weight gain plan is to simply consume a bigger portion of our shared meals at the waterpark, because they no longer allow snacking at the Ice Cream Palace. My guess is that she’ll try to play defense by eating a larger portion and not giving me the opportunity to pig out.”

“Then how will you actually gain the weight, my skinny little schemer? I toyed.

“Skinny, I’m not. I do work at the Ice Cream Palace. Although I’ll tell her that they are no longer allowing employees free ice cream, it won’t actually be true. And for that skinny comment, I might have to get on top of you right now and show you that I’ve got some meat on my bones,” she replied. Before I knew it, our clothes were on the floor and Jessica was straddling me in bed with her thick thighs.

The next day marked our first full month at the waterpark. We still had two and half months left of summer break. I had told Carrie about Jessica’s plan to gain weight by eating a larger share of our lunches and dinners at the waterpark. After a little bit of thought she told me that she wasn’t going to let that happen. At that point, I knew the game was on.

For dinner that night, we shared a large pizza, four orders of fries, two onion rings, four large brownies, two giant cookies and three bags of mini donuts. Brian complained a little about how much we ordered, claiming that he was only planning on eating a fraction of that amount. True to his word, he only had the opportunity to eat a fraction of our shared dinner. Both Carrie and Jessica were in rare form. Their competitive juices were flowing as they raced to get finish off as much food as they could get their hands on. 

Jessica told me that she didn’t want Carrie to know the combined weights of any of us, or she might start figuring it out. After the first week of Carrie’s plan, it was clear that it was starting to work. Jessica mentioned at lunch one day that by not snacking during the day, her weight seemed to plateau. Meanwhile, Carrie’s fudge “sampling” did not seem to be slowing down, even though she was no longer trying to gain weight. 

Our meals together were among the most entertaining and expensive parts of our summer break. Brian would sometimes find an excuse not to attend the pig-out sessions to save himself some money. I, on the other hand, wouldn’t miss those meals for the world. It was somewhere between poker and an eating contest. There was strategy, bluffing and lots of eating. Both girls were now wearing larger sized bathing suits. Carrie was no longer able to squeeze into her bikini although I enjoyed watching her try. I was in heaven, alternating “slumber parties” between Carrie and Jessica. I couldn’t lose.

By the beginning of the sixth week, it became very clear that both girls were putting on the pounds, with Carrie gaining at the fastest pace. Due to the wonders of elastic, Carrie really didn’t seem to notice the change. Occasionally, when we were in bed together, Carrie would ask if I thought she was getting too fat. My physical response was always more than enough to prove to her that I found her attractive. However, there was now a new operator working The Tunnel and I knew that Jessica’s plan would be put to the test soon.

Jessica was hoping that she and Carrie wouldn’t have to get weighed until Carrie and I combined for over 350lbs and she and Brian were nearly 350. That way Carrie couldn’t cut back on her calories and keep me to herself. Also, if Jessica and Brian weighed over 350, Carrie wouldn’t have any incentive to keep Jessica from gaining additional weight because she would have already met her target.

Now we were all going to have to be weighed again at the top of The Tunnel by the new operator. Brian had lost 4lbs since the last weigh-in two weeks ago, partially by skipping some waterpark meals, and was down to 174. I had lost 1 pound and was now down to 151. Jessica and Brian got on the scale first, totaling 345lbs. Jessica looked disappointed by their 7 pound weight gain. Carrie and I were next. I had essentially starved myself that day so the number would be as low as possible. Our combined weight was 336lbs. “That’s not too bad,” Carrie said as we got off the scale. Jessica was clearly disappointed that Carrie and I weren’t closer to 350lbs.

As Carrie and I were going down the water slide, I figured that Carrie’s weight was now 186 and gave her a BMI of 30, which crossed the threshold into obesity. I enjoyed exploring the soft new territory on Carries belly, hips and thighs. I could now squeeze her silky flesh without being able to feel the muscles underneath. Carrie felt my rock-hard abs and stroked something else that was rock hard further down my body. 

Jessica paid me a visit later that evening, showing off her own voluptuous body. She was a little mad at me. “How can I get you and Carrie over 350 if you keep losing weight?” she demanded. 

“I thought you liked my body when it’s strong and toned,” I said, taking off my shirt. 

“Well, I do-but that’s not the point. You’re distracting me,” she stammered. Then I grabbed her around her growing ass and pulled her toward me for a long, passionate kiss. “I’m still mad you about something. I can’t remember what it is, but I know I’m still mad. After we make love, we need to have a serious talk,” she teased.

Later that evening I pointed out that the results on the scale today were actually very positive. “If Carrie and I were too close to 350, she’d make an effort to slow down her eating. And if you and Brian were too close to 350, she’d have no reason to play defense during meals and would concede that you were going to make it. Now, I think you will be able to achieve your objective in another week or so.”

“Do you really think so?” she asked. “I think I’ll be able to get over the 350 mark with Brian without a problem, but you and Carrie are a long ways away.”

“Actually, I had practically starved myself to make sure that Carrie and I weren’t too close to 350. Plus, if we get weighed after a big meal, that meal could move us several pounds closer.”

“As much as I like your body when it is cut, would you mind putting on a couple of pounds this week so you and Carrie can hit the 350 mark?” she asked sheepishly.

After a few seconds of thought, I asked, “So what’s in it for me?”

“How about I pleasure you while we’re going down The Tunnel, assuming that I’ll have the opportunity to ride with you?”

“Let me think about it,” I toyed.

“Think about it? What’s to think about?” she protested

“Good point. I’m game,” I agreed.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 4, 2005)

*The Big Weigh-in*

After 10 more calorie-filled days of waterpark food, Jessica thought it was time to get re-weighed on The Tower. All three of us had been pigging out that week, although I knew I was eating the least by far. Jessicas thighs were now bulging out of her very tight XL shorts. Carrie was pushing her elastic waistband to its limit. I had put on about 4 pounds myself and I figured that after the big lunch we just ate, I was probably up to 156lbs. 

I noticed at the gym that Brian was working out extra hard over the last week so that hed be able to keep Jessica as his partner on The Tunnel. I felt bad that he soon would not be able to ride with either girl, even though he was no longer as attracted to either Carrie or Jessica. Jessica and Brian got on the scale first. To Jessicas delight, they were now 351lbs. Carrie nodded her head like she expected that result. Brian was disappointed. Then it was our turn. Carrie and I also combined for 351lbs!

Carrie couldnt believe it. She demanded a re-weigh. So we got on the scale again. This time it read 352lbs. 

It looks like theres only one person Ill be able to ride with, Jessica said grabbing my hand. 

Not so fast, Carrie said. You two have to get weighed before you go down together. So Jessica and I got on the scale for a total of 336lbs. Then, before Carrie could protest any further, Jessica pulled me onto the slide with her. Before I knew it, Jessica was giving me oral pleasure as we slowly wound down the wet, dark slide. 

Brian and Carrie each went down the slide by themselves. When we met up at the bottom of the slide, it was obvious that neither of them were very happy. Carrie declared, Im going to go on some other rides. Come on Brian. And with that they headed off toward some of the other slides. 

Jessica and I went down The Tunnel fifteen more times that day, making up for lost time along the way. Her thick, soft thighs and big round butt practically overloaded my sense of touch. Then she patted my little belly and said, You can lose this now. I agreed.

Carrie came over to my apartment that evening and she was clearly mad at me about the weigh-in. I knew that I had gained some weight, but I didnt figure you were going to be gaining along with me, she barked as she turned to face the window.

Grabbing her around her love handles, I pulled her close to me. My little stomach pushed against her bulging belly. Im sorry. I had been so good with my diet and workouts until this week. Ill lose the weight. I promise.

Warming up, she replied, No, Im sorry. I probably put on at least as much weight as you did this week. Maybe this is a sign that we both have to get in shape. We only need to lose two pounds.

Although I love the shape that youre in, I can think of some exercises that we might both enjoy, I said while fondling her wide ass and steering her towards the bedroom.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 6, 2005)

_*Both, WG: *The contest concludes._

*The Waterpark*

By Philled Up

*Part Three*​*
On the Verge*

By the beginning of our ninth week, Carrie and I had lost a combined three pounds and were down to 349lbs again. Actually, I had lost all three pounds and Carrie, who claimed she was on a strict diet, held her weight at 196. Jessica, now at 182lbs, gained another two pounds, to ensure that her combined weight with Brian wouldnt dip back under 350. That meant that I was once again able to alternate my hot, wet make-out sessions between Carrie and Jessica. Both girls were now very soft and due to their competitive natures, trying to vie for my favor. It was fantastic week. 

Later in the week, Carrie told me that she was having a problem. I simply dont think I can hold my weight study while working at the Fudge Shoppe. The temptations are simply too irresistible, she complained to me. I figure that in order for us to stay under 350, well have to get a lot more exercise together and youll probably have to lose a couple more pounds, Carrie explained. 

I dont have an issue with either of those options, but I think it would be best if we tried to avoid getting weighed, if possible, I suggested.

OK, then it sounds like we have a plan. So should we plan on increasing the number of times we have sex while Im over at your place from one or two times to two or three times?

I see that you are taking your exercise seriously. That might be the most enjoyable recommendation that Ive ever heard. How could any man say no to having more hot steamy sex with a beautiful young woman? I replied.

Ill see you tonight, and later tonight, and tomorrow morning, and maybe even tomorrow morning again, Carrie said with a wink. Im relieved that now I dont have to worry too much about how much fudge Im munching on during work.

*Fashion Show*

By the beginning of the tenth week, both Carrie and Jessica looked like theyd put on a few pounds. Still, neither of them had any real concerns about their growing size. They each had gone shopping twice for new sizes of swimsuits, shorts, panties, bras and a few shirts. Carrie seemed to be in denial over her new girth. She was still wearing the shirts she wore at the beginning of her freshman year when she was over 60 pounds lighter. But now those shirts were no longer able to contain her growing belly. 

Carrie and I planned to go to the mall during one of our off-days to pick out some new clothes. I promised Id buy her some new lingerie, if I could get her measurements. 

I dont even want to know my own measurements right now, she said while grabbing her belly. Youd have to buy me more than just lingerie for me to allow you measure me.

Ill buy you some new bras and panties along with a hot sun dress if I can take your measurements. And, of course, youd need to model them for me, I countered.

You drive a hard bargain, she said, considering my offer. I guess youve seen me naked enough times, you probably know my weight better than I do, so why not. Actually, the more I think about it, you can take my measurements silently. I dont think I really want to know.

I went into the kitchen and got a measuring tape. As I took each measurement, Carrie told me what her measurements were at the beginning of Freshman year, eleven months ago.

Chest: 36.5" B cup (_Beginning of Freshman Year_); 42 C cup (_Now_)
Waist, One-Inch below the Navel: 27.5 (_Beginning_); 40 (_Now_)
Hips: 37.5 (_Beginning_); 48.5 (_Now_)
Thighs: 21.5 (_Beginning_); 27.5 (_Now_)​I was so aroused while taking her measurements, that I had a hard time restraining myself. I know weve been talking about getting you in some new clothes, but I think we can have more fun with you out of your clothes, I hinted.

But first, I want to get your measurements, she replied. Its only fair.

But turning me on and making me wait, doesnt seem too fair, I pouted.

Carrie reached for the tape measure and started with my waist. Lets seethirty inches. Not bad. Then wrapping the tape around my firm butt she read off, Thirty-seven inches. Thats probably not much bigger than my waist line. Not that its really much of a waist line any more, she said, squeezing and bouncing her belly.

I smiled my response. I am smaller than thirty seven inches around the waist, arent I? she asked.

Im under strict orders not to tell you your measurements. You said you didnt want to know, remember? I replied.

Yeah, I really dont want to know. But Id still like to think that my belly is smaller than your ass, not that you have a big ass. Anyway, theres only one more thing for me to measure, she said crouching down in front of me. And it looks like youre ready for me. A few minutes later she got to feel what she measured.

The next day I took my measurements down to the mall. Over two hours and nearly three hundred dollars later, I finally finished my little shopping spree. I knew she would be excited to see what I bought her. I knew that I was getting excited just shopping for her, with the prospect that she would be modeling these clothes for me very soon. 

I was worried that Carrie would be self-conscious over the sizes I bought. She told me that she thought she was probably a size 16. I just nodded, knowing that the measurements that I took meant that she was not going to fit into a size 16. She actually was now wearing a full size 20. To be on the safe side, I got her a size 22. 

I didnt want Carrie to be disturbed about her new size so I also bought size 18s of the same clothes. Then I switched the size tags for her shorts and shirts, while leaving the 2X tag on her new lingerie. I figured she wouldnt know how big 2X is. After switching the tags, I ended up returning the smaller clothes (now labeled as size 22s) to the store. I kind of felt bad about doing this, but if it means that Im going to get lucky today after a hot private fashion show with a growing goddess, then its for a good cause.

When I finally brought Carrie her new clothes she was very excited. She frowned a little when she saw the size 18 labels, but once she put on the clothes and found that there was a little extra room, she was more than pleased. Carrie started her fashion show by modeling a tight little white shirt that I bought for her. This trendy little shirt was able to cover her emerging rolls, but not tight enough to prevent a little belly bounce when she walked. Mesmerized, I sat on the edge of the chair. She strutted over to me, took my hands and guided them under shirt and onto her soft belly. Then up to her perky breasts. Finally she guided my hands out of her shirt and onto her silky ass, as she slowly turned and headed back to the bedroom for a change of wardrobe.

Seconds later, Carrie appeared from the bedroom wearing a new bra and roomy new khaki shorts. Although roomy, the shorts could not contain her stomach, which hung just over her shorts, hiding the top button on her shorts. She sauntered toward me and turned. Then she slowly bent over, showing me how wide her butt has become. Feel how soft these shorts are, she purred. I then caressed her ass with both hands, smiling my approval.

After another wardrobe change, she exited the bedroom showing off her new black lace lingerie. The transparent mesh hugged her butt tightly while her top strained to hold in her big tummy. As she walked toward me, I could see her belly bouncing and her creamy thighs jiggling. I dont think I can make it through the rest of the show, I said as I stood up, reaching around to grab her fleshy ass, feeling her soft belly rubbing against my firm stomach. Then I led her to the bedroom and practiced removing her lingerie.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Jessica’s Victory*

At the beginning of the 11th week, Jessica was insistent on Carrie and I getting re-weighed. Carrie had been getting so much attention from me over the last week that Carrie didn’t seem concerned about the prospect of the two of us being over 350. I had lost another two pounds over the course of the week from all the exercise I had been getting, so I figured that it was going to be close. Carrie and I got on the scale and the digital reading flashed 354. Carrie had gained another five pounds and was up to 206lbs. I knew that Carrie had no idea that she weighed that much. Jessica smiled with delight as she grabbed my hand and pulled me toward the top of the slide. “Not so fast,” Carrie spoke. “You guys have to get weighed too.”

Jessica and I got on the scale at 337lbs. Although well within the 350lb limit, Jessica and I were getting closer. Jessica was now up to 189, with most of her weight gain still accumulating on her wide hips and thickening thighs. Jessica then pulled me over to the slide and sat down on my lap as we began our ride down.

“I figured with her looking fatter and you gaining even more muscle, the two of you had to be over 350. And as fat as I’m feeling right now, I’m thrilled that we’ve only gained 1 pound over the last couple of weeks,” Jessica said, obviously relieved. “Now I have you all to myself during our play time in the Tunnel.”

“I don’t think you feel fat at all,” I toyed, squeezing Jessica’s thick, soft thighs. I decided not to point out that because I’d lost most of my freshman fifteen pounds, with most of that weight being fat, my muscles were looking more defined. That muscle definition was probably the reason why both girls thought that I’d been gaining weight while I actually had been losing it. While Jessica and I made out, I figured out that she was now over 40 pounds heavier than I was and nearly 50 pounds heavier than she was nearly a year ago. 

*End of the Summer*

I continued to spend some nights with Jessica and most nights with Carrie. Carrie told me that she no longer felt the need to try to keep her weight down so that we could ride the Tunnel together. She also was convinced that she’d be able to bounce back into shape once school started. With only two more weeks of summer vacation and working at the Waterpark, she was going to make the most of it. Naturally, I gave her my full support. And with the amount of weight that she was continuing to pile on, she could use all the support as she could get. 

Meanwhile, Jessica seemed to be focusing more of her attention Carrie’s weight gain than on her own. She continued to wear tight shorts that could barely contain her wide butt. Her thighs were so big that the legs of her shorts were stretched to the point of having small tears down both legs. She didn’t seem to notice. Her hourglass figure was starting to get noticeably thicker around her waist as well. Although Jessica’s tummy didn’t hang over her shorts like Carrie, the bulge was very noticeable. It became rare that Jessica was able to fasten the top button on her shorts, but it was very enjoyable to watch her try.

It had been over two weeks since our last weigh-in atop the Tunnel and Carrie was a little jealous of the time Jessica and I spent in the Tunnel together. After the seat of Jessica’s shorts had ripped when she sat down for lunch, Carrie became convinced that Jessica had gotten too fat to ride with me. Carrie rode with Jessica and I up to the top of the Tunnel (Brian had given up on riding the Tunnel weeks earlier). At the top, Carrie demanded that the attendant weigh Jessica and me. “Only if you get weighed first,” Jessica countered.

“Fine. But I won’t get weighed alone,” she said grabbing my hand and leading me onto the scale. 365 pounds. That meant that Carrie had put on 11 pounds over the last two and a half weeks and was up to 217. Carrie didn’t even pause to think about how high our combined weight had become. She stepped off the scale and motioned for Jessica to get on. 

The operator hit the weigh button once Jessica got on the scale with me. We were 343 pounds. Short of 350 pounds, but not by much. Jessica had gained 6 more pounds during that time period. At 195 pounds, she had crossed the line from curvy to fat. As Jessica lay on top of me while sliding down the Tunnel, she said, “Promise me that you’ll help me get back into shape this year.”

“Although I’m crazy about the shape you’re in right now, I’ll do whatever I can to help,” I said sincerely. “If you want I can go to the gym with you.”

“I was thinking of access to a different piece of exercise equipment,” she said while rubbing my six-pack abs and placing her hand down my swimming trunks. It looks like I won’t have much time for homework this year.


----------



## Cheryl05 (Nov 6, 2005)

Great writing but the ending surprised me. I thought Carrie was his favorite but in the end the lighter girl wins? No fair! You need a sequel chapter - Carries Final Triumph!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, this story is great, but no final resolution. And what happens during the school year? Does Jessica get jealous of Carrie spending so many nights with you and try to outgain her? Has Carrie secretly realised her key to success with you, and will try to stay heavier than Jessica? (Let them keep getting fatter over the course of college, yes!) And what happens to Brian, is he totally written out of the story?

Great story, but seems like there is more yet to come, right?



JWC


----------



## Philled Up (Nov 7, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yeah, this story is great, but no final resolution. And what happens during the school year? Does Jessica get jealous of Carrie spending so many nights with you and try to outgain her? Has Carrie secretly realised her key to success with you, and will try to stay heavier than Jessica? (Let them keep getting fatter over the course of college, yes!) And what happens to Brian, is he totally written out of the story?
> 
> Great story, but seems like there is more yet to come, right?
> 
> ...


Jay, you're absolutely right about the 'final' resolution and make good points. I was trying to sneak Brian out of the story, but you caught me. I'm working on part four right now, but didn't want to hold up the first 3 parts any longer. Plus, I was worried that it was getting too long to hold people's attention. The Water Park, Part Four will be ready in late January with Part Five (with resolution) mid-year.

-Philled Up


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet! I'm looking forward to it! And don't worry about length, I kinda like long stories...Sorta adds to the realism.

Anyway, great work, and looking forward to January!

JWC


----------



## Truebrit (Nov 7, 2005)

Philled Up said:


> Jay, you're absolutely right about the 'final' resolution and make good points. I was trying to sneak Brian out of the story, but you caught me. I'm working on part four right now, but didn't want to hold up the first 3 parts any longer. Plus, I was worried that it was getting too long to hold people's attention. The Water Park, Part Four will be ready in late January with Part Five (with resolution) mid-year.
> 
> -Philled Up



i never really realised how long it took to write these things. Im rooting for jessica by the way also i feel sorry for Brian.


----------



## ecb1079 (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesome story man, very enjoyable. I'm looking forward to the sequels.


----------

